# Parachute jump



## sunny91 (Oct 3, 2007)

Why jump from a airplane like anybody?

Sunny


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 4, 2007)

Because there are better chances of survival...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 4, 2007)

Didn't the Russian paratroops slide off the wing of a large aircraft
during WW-II ?? Saw a video of that somewhere...

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 4, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Didn't the Russian paratroops slide off the wing of a large aircraft
> during WW-II ?? Saw a video of that somewhere...
> 
> Charles



Good memory Charles. But it might have been pre-war. There was an airborne exercise in 1936 of about 1,800 troops. The jumpers were carried face down on the wings of bombers. The paratroopers held onto a rope to keep from being blown off before the jump point.

TO


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 4, 2007)

Russians and their crazy ideas...
Who remembers the "antitank dogs"?....


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I remember seeing a video of a mass jump off of a Twin Beech from back in the late 70's.

One guy slid down the fuselauge and got a whip antenna right in his privates!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's gotta hurt....but funny in the same time


----------



## alpino1977 (Oct 11, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Didn't the Russian paratroops slide off the wing of a large aircraft
> during WW-II ?? Saw a video of that somewhere...
> 
> Charles



You are right! that video shows paratroopers sliding off the wing of a TB-3 bomber converted as troop transport because obsolete as a bomber


----------

